# Gym fights!



## DarksideSix (Oct 25, 2012)

About split some fucker at the gym today which is kind of ironic as SFGiants just posted a thread about slamming weights.  Didn't wanna write this in there though and hijack that thread.

So i'm working chest and Bi's today and when i get to the gym there is this skinny faggot i see in there all the time using the bench, so i start streatching and warming up while i wait for it to be open.  This little faggot is one of these skinny fuckers thats about 6'3-6'4"....probably 155-160 at the most and he's pretty lean.....i mean he's a skinny dude you know. This cocksucker is always in there lifting up his shirt in front of the mirror checking out his ab's....dude has a 6 pack but c'mon....he's 150lbs!!

So he gets done benching and leaves the weights on. Today he has some chic with him (she's a fucking hottie though!!) so he's pulling the ...."oh, let me help you workout out cause i'm a stud" routine.  

So after a few minutes, he's over doing some flys with this chic and i walk up and ask him if he's done with the bench.  He says "yeah bro, i'm over here now"  now that could have been the end of it but i was in a mood so I said "maybe you could rack your weights next time so people know your done man"   he just kind of waived, gave me a dirtly look and went back to talking to his gym doll.  

So i finish with all my sets of bench press and move on to incline dumbells.  Do my first set of 95's and gently bring them down but then let them drop the last 8inches or so to the floor.  Not terrible bad or loud but this skinny fag and his gym doll were on a bench right next to me and i guess it startled her because she kinda jumped.  I just chuckled a little as it wasn't my intention but still kind of funny.    So i do my second set and let those fuckers fall again and the guy says something to me.....i took my earplug out as i had some metal blasting and asked "what?"  he says to me...."hey chill bro"  I said to him.."Chill what?"  he says..."dropping th weights bro" kind of with an attitude.  I fo=aught the deep urge to put knuckles on this fucker but i kind of chuckled again as i knew i would rip this kid up and instead i said to him...."Don't be jealous....BRO"  So what does this little fucker do.....pulls his shirt up to show his skinny guy ab's and says to me with a tone..."Don't be jealous bro"   I started lauging and as i stood up to show hime my abs (which are not the greatest but i'm 6'4" 235 and have a pretty decent 6 pack showing)...i gave home the all famous line..."ab's on a skinny guy are like big titts onn a fat chick bro...they don't count!"   His little gym doll didn't know what to think and he just blew it off like i didn't just embaras him and gave me the "Pffft...whatever"

So i do my 3rd set and slam them 95's down again.....look up at him and give hime a nice stair down as i rack my weights and wipe off my bench.  I can see him in the mirror mumbling something to himself or the chic he was with behind my back so again i pull out my earplug and turn to him in his cut off sleeved muscle shirt and say....."Hey bro...what's that string hanging from your arm bro.....Oh wait....thats your arm bro"   some dude over a few benches who saw this whole thing going down and was trying to act like he wasn't listening almost dropped his weights in hysteria.  I just walked away but even his gym doll got a good laugh out of that.


----------



## St0ked (Oct 25, 2012)

hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## St0ked (Oct 25, 2012)

This made my day. I hate those little fuckers, I know EXACTLY what you're talking about!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 25, 2012)

OMG, wish I could have been there...the arm thing would have had me rolling


----------



## j2048b (Oct 25, 2012)

MUAHAHAHAHAHA! fucking awesome! "whats that string hanging from ur arm BRO! its ur arm !! hahahahahaha freaking love it!!

i might make that my caption hahaha


----------



## grind4it (Oct 25, 2012)

I would have hit his girl up for her number.....just sayin


----------



## JOMO (Oct 25, 2012)

I hate that. But these bastards will always be around.


----------



## St0ked (Oct 25, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I would have hit his girl up for her number.....just sayin



Now that's a good idea!


----------



## DF (Oct 25, 2012)

Very nice Dark! Little fuck lol


----------



## PFM (Oct 25, 2012)

Skinny fucks and their abs, fucking Ethiopians have abs for Christ Sake!

The "string" that's just classic man!


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol holey fn shit my stomach hurts from laughing so much...


----------



## beasto (Oct 25, 2012)

If your skinny abs don't count! But bro this made me crack up. It seems that people really want to be bold out there.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 25, 2012)

yeah his gym doll was kinda hot, i'd giver her a throw!


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 25, 2012)

The gym is no place to fight if I was alone and the kid had his girl with him I would of let him say what he had to say. He might of been intimidated by you.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 25, 2012)

Too much testosterone in too little space


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 25, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> The gym is no place to fight if I was alone and the kid had his girl with him I would of let him say what he had to say. He might of been intimidated by you.



I'dbe intimidated by me to bro!


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 26, 2012)

lol i hear you six


----------



## ccpro (Oct 26, 2012)

That was you?  You're lucky next time I'm going to tie my shirt in a belly knot and hit you with an open palm...lol


----------



## TylerDurdn (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha damn good story, made my day a little bit better



grind4it said:


> I would have hit his girl up for her number.....just sayin


Now that would have been the icing on the cake lol, but sugar free, fat free icing that's loaded with protein!


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha!!  Hahahaa!!!   I would have pissed myself laughing


----------



## usaranger07 (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome story darkside. What you did was better than a beat down. You shattered skinny boys moral in front of his girl.that's fucking awesome.


----------



## airagee23 (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha thats funny man


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 26, 2012)

What a douche!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 26, 2012)

I promise his hot girl is sick of him telling her how badass he is. Wish I was there


----------



## 69nites (Oct 26, 2012)

I would probably have called him pretty or little sister.

Douchebags.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 26, 2012)

I put the gym bully down once (1990's) and this dude is huge but a pussy, dude is a bully and makes threats and I called him on it once and lets just say while his face was fastly headed to the ground unconsciously his shoulder stopped it by slamming into the safety rail of the squat rack the end that sticks out in the front of the rack.

My fathers club was so pissed off they came into the gym and humiliated him slapping his face while he kept saying I don't want know trouble.

Still went on to bully other people but stayed clear of me!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 26, 2012)

Great story . I'd have lost my sh1t laughing had I seen this in person. 

Agree: getting the digits would have been the coup de grace for this poor kid.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 26, 2012)

Brometheus, regulate


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 26, 2012)

Fuckin bully!!!! Lol. I go thru this often actually. Minus the words. Just stare downs, cold wars. I'm the same height and weight as you. It is always the smaller guys that give the issues. Always over a woman too. Smh. Bigger guys seem the most respectful, excuse me dedicated guys is a better way to put it. Damn glamour shot asshats


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol, good read brotha. I thought I was the only one having to deal with those kinds of guys.
Very similar thing happened the other day to me, I won't high jack your thread though, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Debizdan (Nov 4, 2012)

Good one bro, Lmao!!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 4, 2012)

I made a lot of friends at the gym by yelling at people dropping weights (if you drop them, it means that they are too heavy for you), asking them to wipe the machine after they used it or to use their cellphone outside the weight room.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 4, 2012)

I hate people in way, or taking too long at gym


----------



## JOMO (Nov 4, 2012)

millgirl said:


> I made a lot of friends at the gym by yelling at people dropping weights (if you drop them, it means that they are too heavy for you), asking them to wipe the machine after they used it or to use their cellphone outside the weight room.



Totally disagree with the dropping in your point of view. One, its a gym..to lift weights that can get heavy. As other members stated we can grab them, get them up, do a set and then you are so spent you drop them. Not worth injury to try and gently get them down.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha this is great, good job.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 4, 2012)

"ab's on a skinny guy are like big tits on a fat chick bro.."

Hilarious!


----------

